# Sticky  Recruitment and Action threads



## darkreever

Here are the rules specifically dealing with Action and Recruitment threads
Also, for those who are making a recruitment threads but do not know where to start in putting one up or would just like some general idea or help,  the recruitment thread template is your friend.

_Recruitment threads:
_*Overall Rules:*
One way to make an RP run a little smoother is for a GM to have some form of rules for everyone to follow (including the GM.) Remember this is 40k after all, so bearing on the side of harsh reality is probably acceptable. We’re talking about things like not having Space Marine character’s in a guardsman only RP as the difference in abilities is worlds apart. Character death and infighting are also rules that should be established in the recruitment thread. Is it possible for the characters to die or will they always manage to come out on top somehow, and if a player’s character should die what happens then? Make sure to give deaths a good reason though don't have someone just up and die from something they should normally survive. (Like Bob the space marine has a wooden spoon tossed at his chest and keels over dead from it.)

RPer's, always make sure to follow the rules and when in doubt, PM the GM (and no, he can’t fix your ford... well it’s possible but unlikely.)


_Action threads:_
*Follow your fluff
*One thing about these is that players taking part need to keep in mind that they are not only playing characters but, after a fashion, building a story. There-in lies a problem sometimes. Going against background (traitor Grey Knights for example) really make it hard for people to take the character seriously. Having fun is important but so is keeping in-line with the history (unless the GM is running his own universe). Participation is also an important factor. Life throws monkey wrenches in the gubbinz, a fact we all know. But, if one goes into an RP knowing that they won't have time for it or will lose interest soon, they should think how it will affect the overall RP and whether or not they should take part. It's a small responsibility of sorts. Nothing is more annoying than having a good RP going when all of a sudden folks start dropping out. Of course, GMing comes in on this as well. If the GM isn't keeping it enjoyable folks will likely find themselves moving on.


*Out of Character Chatter
*This is not a chat room! Keep OOC chatter to a minimum. Important notices at the beginning or end of a post letting fellow players know BRIEFLY that you’ll be absent is acceptable; however, holding conversations is not. We have Private Messages for a reason, and all discussions or extensive questions/answers should be handled via PM. Also, there are to be no posts that consist ONLY of OOC talk, it MUST be attached to an IC post – otherwise use the PM feature (messages can be sent to multiple people at once if you didn't know, so don't be lazy).

GM's, however, are generally exempt from the prohibition of OOC-only posts, provided that they made such posts for purposes relating to their respective duties. For example, a GM can post an OOC lesson in any thread he/she runs, while a moderator can post an OOC-only post as reminders of the rules outlined here should he/she detect a potential breach of the rules.

*Dead Threads
*If a thread has NOT been posted in for ~30 days (1 month), it can be considered dead and will be closed. If extenuating circumstances are the reason a thread has not been posted in, the thread starter can contact me or another member of the moderation staff and request for that thread to be allowed to be resurrected.


----------

